# Extremely dry lips!



## Pink_minx (Mar 12, 2010)

I have terribly chapped lips and to top it off Im allergic to most chapsticks out there. Any chapstick that has lanolin in it gives me tiny bumps on my lips causing it to be even more chapped and feeling uncomfortable. My lips are fine if I use it a few days but when I use it everyday for a couple of weeks my lips break out in bumps! And the chapsticks with that ingredient in it makes my lips better compared to the natural ones. I'm currently using Aveeno Essential Moisture and it just doesnt do it for me. Almost everyday my lips are peeling and I have to peel the skin off and its so annoying. Plus I cant wear any of my pretty lipsticks or concealor on my lips because it makes my chapped lips stand out more. I am constantly applying chaptick and no matter how many times I put it on it doesnt seem to moisturize enough it just sits on top of my lips instead of sinking in to my skin. 

Are there any good lip moisturizing treatments that you would recommend?


----------



## obscuria (Mar 12, 2010)

I use a few that I think work pretty well. Burt's Bees is one of them. As far as I know they don't have lanolin in them, but you may want to double check.

Right now I am also using MAC's lip conditioner spf 15. No lanolin as far as the ingredients on the box states. I find that it works pretty well, but I have to reapply several times a day...I have to do this with all lip stuff though.

Oh and also, I find that philosophy's lip treatment in "kiss me" is good to use before applying lip balm or chapstick. It's a scrub that you put on your lips and wipe off. I find that this helps moisturizing lip products absorb better.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Mar 12, 2010)

I use carmex and that works really well. I also use this Japanese brand called Yu-Be, idk if you've ever heard of it but this bad boy really works wonders. They sell it at sephora: Sephora: Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream To Go: Moisturizers

However, they do actually sell the lip balm, the moisturizing cream was the one bought and it said it was safe on lips so I use it on my lips, face, body, wherever necessary. I hope this was helpful!

I did a mini review on it in my blog, so check it out if you're interested


----------



## im MAC-tastic (Mar 12, 2010)

I use the Neosporin Lip Health daily hydration therapy, and I have to say that it really works, at least for me.  It says that it restores visibly healthier lips in 3 days and I noticed a difference in my lips.  I don't think it has lanonin in it but you can double check on the website.  I hope this helps and works out for you as it did for me


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 12, 2010)

It sounds like you need to exfoliate your lips.  I'm just like you... My lips are always cracking and peeling, it makes lipstick and lipgloss look terrible..  I just use sugar + vaseline as my paste then i gently exfoliate with a toothbrush after 2-3 times all the dead skin should come off.

I don't know what will work for you but i can throw a few names out there... im pretty sure these don't contain landolin
caramex
vaseline
Palmer's Moisturizing Lip Balm
Weleda Everon lip balm


----------



## marquise (Mar 12, 2010)

I have really dry lips too. Elizabeth Arden's 8 hour cream is excellent, as is Burt's Bees Lip Balm (sorry, I'm not sure if either of them contains lanolin).

Oh, and exfoliating them regularly helps too ( I use a soft toothbrush).


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 12, 2010)

I put 8 hour cream on before I go to bed at night. I think since I don't talk or eat or anything, it really gets to sit there and absorb. I wake up with super soft lips from this.

I don't know if 8 hour cream has lanolin, but whatever you end up using, try putting on a nice thick layer before going to sleep.


----------



## dietcokeg (Mar 12, 2010)

i use the Body Shops, Hemp lip Conditioner - its very good!


----------



## s_lost (Mar 12, 2010)

Ceralip (La Roche-Posay) works best for me! I've already tried Lush, The Body Shop, Avène (the Lip Cream has an awfull taste), and many others...

When my lips are way too much dry, I use Lipstiff (The Body Shop) to exfoliate, then Ceralip.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 12, 2010)

My holy grail lip balm is Nuxe Reve Miele (honey lip balm).  It's beeswax-based and nothing compares to it, IMHO.  Amazing.


----------



## Dani California (Mar 12, 2010)

Another vote for Elizabeth arden 8 hour cream, honestly my lips were in a mess before I started putting this on every night before bed. I tried all the usual vaseline, lipbalms etc. burts bees was about the best though.

A huge thumbs up for the 8 hour stuff though, because it really works.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 13, 2010)

burt's bees does contain lanolin, it's in almost all their products. 

i have been using neosporin's new lip treatment and i'm loving it. it leaves your lips nice and smooth feeling. at night, i have been (for along time and will probably continue to forever) using rosebud perfume co's brambleberry salve; as far as i know it doesn't contain any lanolin.

i agree that you definately need to exfoliate your lips though. the body shop has a lip scuff that's good for that type of thing if you don't want to go the vaseline/old toothbrush route. also, drink plenty of water! chapped lips are a sgn of dehydration.


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks ladies!! I use to use MAC lip moisturizer and it worked pretty good just cant afford it cause I do use a lot haha.  I went back to using Burts Bees even though it gave me break outs before but its really working on my lips...but im just using it for now cause my lips were so bad.  Im thinking of trying the neosporin's new lip treatment and buy a small tub of vaseline mix it with sugar and exfoiliate!! But I will definitely keep all other moisturizers mentioned above in mind just in case this doesnt work!


----------



## JENJ5001 (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkinpie* 

 
_I use carmex and that works really well. I also use this Japanese brand called Yu-Be, idk if you've ever heard of it but this bad boy really works wonders. They sell it at sephora: Sephora: Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream To Go: Moisturizers

However, they do actually sell the lip balm, the moisturizing cream was the one bought and it said it was safe on lips so I use it on my lips, face, body, wherever necessary. I hope this was helpful!

I did a mini review on it in my blog, so check it out if you're interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I LOVE YU-Be  IT Works GREAT...Is very heavy duty.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 19, 2010)

I have really dry lips & i hate itttt! & i use either burt's bee (it really works wonder!!!!) or body shop's lip balm!


----------



## mariserinb (May 5, 2010)

i have the same issue.....my lips are perpetually dry and peeling.  i can exfoliate every day and they will be dry and then with chapstick will peel even worse.  a few weeks ago, however, i started using fresh's sugar lip treatment, and i saw a difference in only a couple of days. the peeling has decreased significantly and they are not dry as long as i use the lip treatment at least nightly.  i have tried the neosporin treatment as well, but it did nothing for me.  this is the only thing that has helped!


----------



## marusia (May 5, 2010)

I've tried so many different brands out there, ranging in all sorts of prices. In the wintertime, every winter, they get so bad they bleed. The only thing I've found to instantly work is $.99 carmex.


----------



## LeeleeBell (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *im MAC-tastic* 

 
_I use the Neosporin Lip Health daily hydration therapy, and I have to say that it really works, at least for me.  It says that it restores visibly healthier lips in 3 days and I noticed a difference in my lips.  I don't think it has lanonin in it but you can double check on the website.  I hope this helps and works out for you as it did for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This works really well for me too


----------



## jazmatazz (May 5, 2010)

Aquaphor by Eucerin works well on dry, chapped lips.


----------

